# Crate size 19" 0r 24"?



## Blue333 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi! I'm trying to decide on a crate size for my little girl Maltese/Yorkie and am having the hardest time! Her mom is a 5 lb Maltese, dad is a 10 lb Maltese/Yorkie. At 12 weeks she is a little over 3 lbs. I've been eying the 19 inch (length) crate, which is recommended for pups up to 10 lbs. It just seems so little! But I do want her to feel secure and snug. She likes to nap under her pet bed in her play pen, so I know she likes compact spaces. My brother will give me his 24 inch crate. I don't think she will go potty in one that big, as she won't even go potty in her play pen. I just wonder if that one will be too big. Any suggestions? I don't mind spending $20 to buy the 19" one if that would be best for her. It's looking like she could be 6-7 lbs full grown, but I know this could change. Thank you!


----------



## Blue333 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You could try out the one that is 24" from your brother.
To see if it works out okay!
Also if she's not pottying in her playpen,
maybe you can keep her in there?
I like to give mine as much room as possible when they are confined over night.
But thats just my system.
Everyone finds a system that works well for them.

You should post more pics of Lilly! 


When Paris & Coco were young, I kept a little crate open inside their Xpen,
in case they wanted a cave.
I mention that as I see you wrote that Lilly like to nap under her bed, silly monkey.


----------



## Blue333 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you! I'm still learning the ropes with this new breed. My other dog is a Golden Retriever, and I've always been around bigger dogs so I'm trying to figure out what the similarities and differences are. It would probably be smart to wait until I have a better idea of what her adult size will be, I'm just so anxious to order her personalized crate cover set.  I loved her from the moment I saw her, but I never realized how extremely attached I would get to this little baby!


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
my fluff went potty in her playpen but when i crated her she s deen dry. mine is 24 inch and she s 5 kg and its just right for her but she has used it since she was a pup, the only thing i ve done is put a blanket over the top so its not so open as she was a bit unsettled until i did that . but its whatever works for you although if your little one gets used to a crate now if she ever needs to stay at the vet she will be used to a crate. hope that helps.


----------

